# Sony BDV-280 and Sony 40BX420 estranged



## Ronmio (May 2, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out why a home-theater system (in this case, actually a motorhome-theater system) is no longer working correctly. The HTS is a Sony BDV-280 and the TV is a Sony 40BX420. They are interconnected with an HDMI cable, and a digital optical cable (DO cable) which, according to Sony's Quick Setup Guide, is required to "enjoy TV sound". 

Although you use to be able to hear TV programs through the HTS, that is no longer the case. For all other input sources on the HTS (e.g., FM and Blu-Ray), there is perfect sound through all the speakers. Although there doesn't seem to be any special configuring required for TV-generated sound, there's no longer any sound making its way to the HTS's speakers. I believe it is supposed to be as simple as having the TV input set to a TV source (e.g., antenna) with the HTS's input set to TV, and of course the volume at a high enough level. I can't find any other setting on either component that would affect the HTS sound coming from TV programming.

I've checked the DO cable and it is securely plugged into both the BDV-280 and the 40BX420. How can I determine if it is a problem with the cable, one of the components, the setup, etc.? 

I did check the DO cable at the HTS end and there is a red light. Is that a reliable indicator that the cable is good and thus would mean that one of the components has gone bad?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try replacing the cable if you have another one laying around. Outside of that, I'm wondering if there is some setting in your tv that is keeping the sound from going to the HTS. :scratch: Maybe someone accidently set the audio to use the tv speakers as opposed to the audio system. :huh:


----------



## Ronmio (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, mechman. Now that you bring it up, I think there may be a setting for Speakers Out on the TV. I check to see if it was inadvertently switched. I had been setting up a Logitech remote and they seem to have a :dumbcrazy: mind of their own sometimes. That would sure be an easy fix. As for testing using a different cable, I don't have one laying around and even the test run would be a 30' beeline. I do hope it's a switch setting.


----------



## Ronmio (May 2, 2007)

I double-checked the Speaker Out setting and it was switching to Audio System when it was supposed to ... but to no avail. :crying: Even with the TV sending the audio to Audio System (i.e., the Digital Audio Output), the HTS was still mute. Unless someone can think of another setting, it's down to the process of elimination with the cable and the components. I guess I need to scrounge up a Toslink cable of sufficient length to try and bypass the cable embedded in the motorhome to see if that's where the problem lies.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it all built in? If it isn't you could move the components/speakers a little closer rather than buying a longer cable. This assumes you have have a shorter one laying around. If none of this is possible, a 35 foot Toslink cable from Monoprice will only run you ~$6. Another thing you may want to do is to try hooking up the Toslink cable to a different receiver and see if that works. 

How old is the BDV-E280 system? If it were still under warranty you may want to give Sony a call. If I were to guess what would be wrong it would be the Toslink port on the BDV-E280. But you never know until you troubleshoot. :dontknow:


----------



## Ronmio (May 2, 2007)

It is all built in. The Toslink runs God-knows-where behind the cabinetry. If I were to move the HTS closer to the TV then I would need to cobble together a 6 speaker-wire extensions to get back to the entertainment cabinet where the speakers wires are currently deadheaded to test the sound. That would be a huge hassle.

The BDV-280 is under warranty until July so I do need to get it resolved soon.

I suspect that the Toslink has gone bad. And for good reason. That was the case with the 40' HDMI 2.0 as cable well as the 50' coax cable from the exterior to the entertainment cabinet. Both of those went bad after about a thousand miles. I suspect that the cables had been routed through a tight pinch/abrasion point.

That's good to know that Monoprice has a 35' Toslink. I've been very pleased with their cables and I get them fast. I ordered some once on a Sunday afternoon and they were delivered the next morning::T. Is their Toslink quality pretty good as well?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never heard anything bad about Monoprice cables. From the sounds of it, it appears to be the cable. If the other two failed then this one probably did as well.


----------

